# Gold And Brass



## rdabpenman (Dec 18, 2013)

30 Cal Bolt Action using a solid brass .410 gauge shot gun casing that was polished and has 6 coats of lacquer using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06314Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06321Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06318Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks fantastic. Does lacquer hold up good to handling every day like on that pen? Never used it before. Great job.

Ray


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 18, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Looks fantastic. Does lacquer hold up good to handling every day like on that pen? Never used it before. Great job.
> 
> Ray



Ray,
I have been using automotive lacquer now for 11 years and never had any complaints yet.
I have carried a brass rifle cartridge pen now for 3 years and no noticeable wear on the lacquer as of yet.

Les

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 22, 2013)

Another sharp looking pen Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks great Les. Always enjoy them


----------

